# Running backs backwards



## flowhandy (Oct 15, 2012)

I know there's "tons" of topics about backs but I couldn't find any info on this so... Has anybody ever ran or heard of running your backs the wrong way on your rims. I heard they get better traction that way. I know when I back up on mine it grabs hard. Just looking to see if anyone has done this or does it. Thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I can see doing it if you were riding in a bunch of sand all the time, but if that were the case, you shouldn't have bought backs to begin with. 

I dont see any advantage to running a direction tire the wrong direction, other than someone's just trying to play a cruel prank to make you look like an idiot... lol


----------



## bama450 (Jun 26, 2011)

I've always heard running them backwards in sand helps, I might try it this week end, cause these monsters suck the the sand, but they work pretty good in reverse lol, so I'm gonna swap em before I go to the creek, I love mudding and creek ridin, hard to find a tire that is great in both, I'm fixing to get 32" backs next week probably


----------

